# Sweet Potatoes - why are they okay?



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been trying to find some recipes to make for Abby. I found some stew that had beef, vegetables and sweet potatoes. I found some recipes for dog treats that are just dehydrated sweet potato slices - I got a dehydrator for Christmas, never dreamed the first thing I would make is dog treats because my dog has cancer.
I've had several family members ask me why I am going to give her sweet potatoes when they are a carbohydrate. I asked the person who posted the stew recipe and they said sweet potatoes are yams and are not the same as white potatoes, but when I looked up sweet potatoes they are still listed as a carbohydrate. I just do not want to give her anything that is worse for her than a dog biscuit would have been. 
Anybody here have an answer? Thanks!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet potatoes are really good for their digestion and they're loaded with vitamins. Bentley loves them. My vet has recommended them for Bentley's sensitive tummy. Here's some nutritional info. about both kinds of potatoes. It specifies that yams are a different vegetable. Check with your vet to make sure it's okay to give them to her if she's on medication. It's probably fine, but sometimes they need to limit certain nutrients like calcium or potassium depending on their condition. I hope Abby is doing well! 

White Potatoes vs. Sweet Potatoes: Which Are Healthier? â€” Health Hub from Cleveland Clinic


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never heard of sweet potatoes as a recommended vegetable for dogs with cancer since as you say they have a lot of carbs and dogs with cancer would usually follow a diet low in carbs, but that doesn't mean they are not good -- I'm no expert. I had read that cruciferous vegetables were good -- broccoli, kale etc.


----------

